# Suche alten Lapi



## Ronn5379 (26 Oktober 2009)

Hiho,

ich suche einen alten Laptop bis max 100Mhz.
wer etwas dieser Art hat, bitte melden.




MfG Ronn





SuFu: Lapi, Notebook, Laptop, A 020


----------



## Homer79 (26 Oktober 2009)

in der bucht sind sie wohl zu teuer


----------



## The Big B. (26 Oktober 2009)

Wieviel willst du denn maximal ausgeben?


----------



## Ronn5379 (27 Oktober 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> in der bucht sind sie wohl zu teuer



in der bucht?? sry, kann nicht folgen


@ The Big B.
so 10-15euro


----------



## crash (27 Oktober 2009)

Bucht -> ebay


----------

